# Andrew Kang and Chris Tran choose you! ...to house them (US 2010).



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

Chris Tran and I are flying up together for the US 2010. However, we are both short on cash and are now looking for someone to sleep on the floor with. 

We will both be appreciative to anyone that can help us in our time of need.

Please, we are desperate. We can also pay off a little of the room. 

We are both small Asians who play Tetris as well, so we are experienced in fitting into small places.

PLEASE HELP US.


----------



## blah (Jul 3, 2010)

I would house you but I don't have enough rice for 3 Asians


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

blah said:


> I would house you but I don't have enough rice for 3 Asians



Food isn't an issue. It's just a place to sleep. We would both be delighted to stay with you.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, my brother and I are getting a hotel room and would like a few more people to stay to bring down the costs. If you guys are willing to shell out like $30 per night for three nights, we'd be down for that. We may be able to get one more and bring the cost down a little bit, too.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 3, 2010)

ill bring the dumplings(pork okay?)


----------

